

Spotify explained - rguldener
http://www.spotifyartists.com/spotify-explained/

======
cratermoon
"the shift from music sales to music streaming via Spotify and the lower
payments that appear to follow is troubling her."

[http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2011/09/zoe-keating-on-
spotif...](http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2011/09/zoe-keating-on-spotify-
fairness-to-indie-artists-musics-niche-economy.html)

------
rakoo
And here I thought it was some technical explanations about how they can
stream all that amount of data in so many places in the world.

~~~
codfrantic
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/spotify/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/spotify/)

But you were looking for something more detailed?

